# Why do painter get a bad rap for drugs and alcohol



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok I've been painting now for 13 14 years now. Painting has never driven me to dope or the bottle. I believe my guys are decent people as well. I've had thousand of people work for me and the majority of them are good people. check out man I've been on many jobs, I have noticed the roofers getting tanked at lunch time and climb the ladder back up to 60' drop and start roofing again. and the painters have the bad rap.:wallbash:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had some (unknowingly) drug users work for me. Left one guy on the job to go look at another. Came back an hour later, he had paint everywhere, his wallet was laying in the home owners tennis court, he was wearing a pair of winter gloves that he had no idea where he found them, his speech was slurred and his eyes blood red. Luckily the home owner wasn't home and the paint on the ground was wet enough to hose away. Come to find out that he popped some Valium on his way to work.

Had another guy who said he had to leave early to take his mom to the doctors.Said that he would stay later to make up for the time lost. He came back all wired, had a football in his arms wanting to play tackle football in the home owners front yard. He went on a Cocaine buy instead of the doctors.

I also have a very good friend who happens to be a roofer, he says he has the same problems finding clean workers. Just last week he fired 3 guys for smoking weed up on a roof that they were working on.

It is what it is, in one door and out the other. As long as your in this type of business this will continue so, get used to it.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Drug and alcohol abuse is in the blue collar and white collar fields.
I think we sometimes get a bad wrap because it's an ole wives tale that painters are drunks or drugies. Sad but true.
I think the guy that did the "new" drywall on my current job was doing both! Some sad looking work!
Sage


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The old story I heard was that alcohol helps dissolve and flush out the slovents in the bloodstream.

I think the work force in general is gotten a little cleaner. Back when I was a pup, the percentage of drugs and alcohol in many trades was VERY high (pun couldn't be helped). I've worked as a framer, roofer, tree climber, landscaper, architectural assistant, and painter/wallpaper hanger and I would not say that any one of them had more or less drug use than another.

But painters do have a worse reputation.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would agree it not one cretin trade that has an issue with d&a abuse, it across the board. I've had little issues with it. and am sure that I am unaware of other issues. I think the biggest deal I had, had nothing to do with drugs or alcohol. We were doing a track of homes. As me and my boss were walking up the street while checking on the job, we had a HO approached us and asked if we were the painters boss, we said "yes what can we do for you" thinking he may want some extra stuff done he replayed "I just wanted you to know that there is a painter masturbating in my house" I ran up as quick as I could and kicked him off the job.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would agree it not one cretin trade that has an issue with d&a abuse, it across the board. I've had little issues with it. and am sure that I am unaware of other issues. I think the biggest deal I had, had nothing to do with drugs or alcohol. We were doing a track of homes. As me and my boss were walking up the street while checking on the job, we had a HO approached us and asked if we were the painters boss, we said "yes what can we do for you" thinking he may want some extra stuff done he replayed "I just wanted you to know that there is a painter masturbating in my house" I ran up as quick as I could and kicked him off the job.


Was his name Tim?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Was his name Tim?


naw i think it was Williams:blink:


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

One of the larger painting contractors co. in the area, usually has somewhere between 75 to 125 painters. Back about 2 years ago they were awarded a bid on the regional airport. I believe they wanted to have about 25 painters on the job. After going through the D&A testing and some issues with criminal background checks. He had about a dozen or so accepted. Most were rejected on D&A issues.


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> "I just wanted you to know that there is a painter masturbating in my house"


:blink::no::no:

That's the funniest thing I've read 

If the painter were a hot girl, the HO would probably have said: "... How much extra are you gonna charge me for that..."


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> One of the larger painting contractors co. in the area, usually has somewhere between 75 to 125 painters. Back about 2 years ago they were awarded a bid on the regional airport. I believe they wanted to have about 25 painters on the job. After going through the D&A testing and some issues with criminal background checks. He had about a dozen or so accepted. Most were rejected on D&A issues.


That crazy you weren't one of them were you :blink: I've only caught three guys drinking alcohol and I gave them opportunity to get clean or ship out only one guy took that help.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> That crazy you weren't one of them were you :blink: I've only caught three guys drinking alcohol and I gave them opportunity to get clean or ship out only one guy took that help.



nope, owner just a good friend, in fact two of the ones who were able to work for him have done sub work with me. The strongest beer I drink is root beer:yes:

As far as drugs I have no use for them, hate to take an aspirin.



As far as employee hiring you get what you hire! Back in my younger days I worked for a large company in the food service business. I was part of the training team and I and the person who would be managing the new store would go in and hire from 160 -- 200 people from the town. We had a very pointed way of recruiting those people and did follow-ups in the community. Most of the time we got quality people.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The rap was well deserved in the past. Now with a proliferation of companies testing for drugs, it is less. Painters being in homes makes it easier for people to make a judgement. It is just closer contact.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I left these guys alone for 5 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

764fbe410e41a2556833f19a7b5ab831.jpg


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

if my guys even mention beer or cigarettes i send em home,,,,,,,whatever they do on their own time is fine with me,,,but if it affects their performance,,,their gone.

druggies, and cigarette smokers have no place on my job.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Housepainter said:


> you get what you hire


I really think the owner and and or boss have control of what type of employee some one has. Yea, we might get one that gets by us here and there. I think if your employees know there is 0 tolerance the word gets around and your reputation looks more professional as well. We have a employee manual and a code of safe practices ever employee gets and sighns a acknowledgment of receiving and understanding the. This seeems to help


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

zero tolerance,,,,,yes,,,i send them off for a urinalysis so fast it will make their little stoner heads spin right off their toxic little rainbow hugging bodies,,,,dumb dopers have no place in painting. these freaks give the illustrious trade of house painting a bad name,,,,


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hire Industrial painters. We all have experience with random drug tests when working at refineries and chemical plants. We learn not to use vice on the job.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> I left these guys alone for 5 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 764fbe410e41a2556833f19a7b5ab831.jpg


They don't look so tuff now do they?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

poet-1 said:


> :blink::no::no:
> 
> That's the funniest thing I've read
> 
> If the painter were a hot girl, the HO would probably have said: "... How much extra are you gonna charge me for that..."


 
Haha, I got to ask, did you rush in on him? Or did you hesitate before entering the house he was in?


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

I think your all crazy man, I aint never heard no bad rapp bout painters being anything, (but high priced.) theres freaks in every trade, I dont think painters stand out as dopers/drunks. no more than any other trade. or less,


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

In vegas there's a whole rigamorole with the drug testing. All the union shops do it. A guy fails, they tell him to try again in 30 days.

All the best painters I ever met smoke the weed.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Joewho said:


> All the best painters I ever met smoke the weed.


 And they probably got the best weed to huh!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got tagged by a GC with that lable. 

He said,"I know you are smokin' somethin! You're a painter!"

He was refering to my price levels, and faux finishes. But, this thread was the first thing that hit my mind after he said that. 

He loves chicks, booze, and gambling ... so I pointed out the window of the 5th floor highrise downtown, and said ... "that dude in the suit walking down there can't wait to get a buzz on and bang someone other than his wife! What's the difference than him and you and the perception you have about guys in white pants???"

He said, "We're all guys!"

I agreed ... but added ... "Some painters go home and cuddle with their wives, check there Ameritrade accounts, and kick ass at work the next day. That guy out there is probably an underpaid jerk that gets wasted enough for 2 of us every night."

I saw a look of enlightenment. 5 billion, 999 thousand more people to enlighten.

GURU


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

lol arch. i jokingly tell people the same thing, and i get asked often"why are all painters drunks n crackheads"i say the alcohol helps flush out the solvents and lead in the blood. lol im not gonna lie, ive done stuff i shouldnt have on the job. but i dont see why i shouldnt smoke or drink a lil while im at home.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

"That guy out there is probably an underpaid jerk that gets wasted enough for 2 of us every night."

I'm sorry, but I'm getting better, and it makes perfect sense, to me, that a 22 of beer will cleanse a days worth of primer in the blood.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just told today the best advice that anyone could give.

I live by it now and it works. DTA "Don't Trust Anyone, but look out for #1".


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I was just told today the best advice that anyone could give.
> 
> I live by it now and it works. DTA "Don't Trust Anyone, but look out for #1".


Man, all these years and your just finding this out. Well, i'm sure glad you found out it works in just a few hours of finding out about it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Man, all these years and your just finding this out. Well, i'm sure glad you found out it works in just a few hours of finding out about it.



but who's really number #1 ????


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> but who's really number #1 ????


Jesus?


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

Now, I have a question. I have come across people that do take prescription drugs but they are LEGALLY prescribed to them. They take them as directed and their work is just fine. I have known a couple guys with really bad backs that take vicodin so they can keep workin' instead of sitting on there ass and collecting disability. Their work is unaffected by their injury or medication. I personally completely agree with that if they are legally prescribed something and do not abuse it. What's your take on it?


----------



## Shemp (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not a drinker and never have been, but whenever I stain and urethane I always crave alcohol. and so do the others around me. I think it has something to do with the chemicals in that stuff man.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I concur, Dulles. That also reminds me that along with drugs and alcohol, I had a lot of friends that were in hvac, electrical and even painters who were heavy into xanax, vicodan, percodan, etc... It's really disturbing, especially the xanax, I've seen alot of folks get really strung out on that stuff. I love drinkin' and smokin' herb, but I am damn scared of hardcore perscription drugs, I really am.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

timhag said:


> Jesus?


oh no not that topic again.... don't go there...


----------



## Dulles81 (Jun 20, 2008)

greensboro84 said:


> I concur, Dulles. That also reminds me that along with drugs and alcohol, I had a lot of friends that were in hvac, electrical and even painters who were heavy into xanax, vicodan, percodan, etc... It's really disturbing, especially the xanax, I've seen alot of folks get really strung out on that stuff. I love drinkin' and smokin' herb, but I am damn scared of hardcore perscription drugs, I really am.



I ,personally, dont drink or smoke weed. If i go to a bar, I am the dork with a sprite. The guy I work for now, loves his herb. I think its kinda cute actually. He is like a super nice mellow guy. We still get our stuff done and the work looks great. Although, he does kinda forget stuff sometimes. He has been smokin' for a while though.  I havent seen herb ever be all that harmful to someone so I dont have a problem with people doing that. I do however hate being around people that are WAY WAY WAY doped up like the one's mentioned in the above stories. Some people have to take prozac to stay sane, some people use more natural methods.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep, but I hate potheads who say the stuff is A-OK. It makes some folks lazy and apathetic. To much Xanax does weird stuff too.


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

Dulles81 said:


> I ,personally, dont drink or smoke weed. If i go to a bar, I am the dork with a sprite. The guy I work for now, loves his herb. I think its kinda cute actually. He is like a super nice mellow guy. We still get our stuff done and the work looks great. Although, he does kinda forget stuff sometimes. He has been smokin' for a while though.  I havent seen herb ever be all that harmful to someone so I dont have a problem with people doing that. I do however hate being around people that are WAY WAY WAY doped up like the one's mentioned in the above stories. Some people have to take prozac to stay sane, some people use more natural methods.


"I Have never seen herb ever be all that harmful". You must be a baby!
Heavy pot smokers are absolutely useless, lazy and freakin annoying. Far -out DUUUDE, AAAWESOME MAAAN, it's 4:20 time maaaan, lets light up. We have all seen the heavy users, they are barely above retarded, don't work, I had one disappear on a job once, found him sleeping in the customers shed!!!


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

A long standing idea that painters in general, are drunks, has, indeed, been an old wives tale in effect for years.

The poster who mentioned that it was supposed to be stemming from working with solvents, all day and that the alcohol would thin it out and help the body process the toxins, is the reason. (Solvent molecules would stick to alcohol molecules and get processed in the liver. Poor liver.) Another idea was that it was such boring work that painters would drink to make it seem less so.

That being said, it's utter malarkey. The days of most alkyd and solvent based painting are waning and like all habits, alcohol and drug use are a decision and once one makes the decision to ABUSE them, they can become addictive.

There's nothing wrong with a cocktail or two over dinner or a couple of brews after a hard day. That's fine and actually good for your digestive process.

That being said, if you get jazzed up on hooch or dope or arrive hungover, at a job I'm doing, you don't work for me. Ever.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Art Works Interiors said:


> A long standing idea that painters in general, are drunks, has, indeed, been an old wives tale in effect for
> years.
> 
> Only relating to "my" world, but it is not "an old wives tale". Growing up around the painting business exposed me firsthand to the drunks and druggies. (more drunks because my father did not tolerate drugs). Did that mean they came to work drunk? Not necessarily, smelling like booze, often, drink from the time they got off till the time they went to bed, absolutely.
> ...


That's the best policy for all involved. You don't need stuff getting broke or messed up, and people getting hurt.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I always thought that back in the day. After you were out of all other options, painting was the last house on the block. You could be fresh out of prison and get a job painting. Also that way back, when the town drunk would go door to door lookin' for a hand out they would slap a paint brush in his hand then slip him enough for a pint at the end of the day. Stereo-typing is usualy tied to some truth, IMHO!!


----------



## Art Works Interiors (Apr 4, 2008)

Never met a person who was trying to clean out toxins. (hey,...gimme a drink, I need to dilute that Kilz we sprayed all day.) Met many who were cleaning out or numbing their emotional baggage.

Well, that's why it's an old wives tale.


----------

